# Cryptocoryne usteriana var. 'Red' spathe



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a surprise today when the Cryptocoryne usteriana var. 'Red' flower opened after almost a 2 weeks of wait. The spathe is 8 cm. 
Some pictures to share.





Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Very nice! Congrats on the flower.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice! I'm drooling.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks. This one is already sending up another spathe.


----------

